# [risolto] xorg-server non si vuole aggiornare

## GabrieleB

Ciao, mi succede questo:

```
emerge -uD xorg-server

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4 to /

 * MesaLib-6.5.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * xorg-server-1.3.0.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking xorg-server-1.3.0.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * checking MesaLib-6.5.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 *

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                       ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4.ebuild, line  334:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              use nptl && die "${diemsg}"

 *  The die message:

 *   You must build xorg-server and mesa with the same nptl USE setting.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                       ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4.ebuild, line  334:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              use nptl && die "${diemsg}"

 *  The die message:

 *   You must build xorg-server and mesa with the same nptl USE setting.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

la riga strana e' "You must build xorg-server and mesa with the same nptl USE setting.": in /etc/make.conf ho le flag nptl e nptlonly da sempre (nel dubbio ho anche riemerso mesa-libs/mesa), quindi non mi spiego questo errore.

A voi funzica ?

----------

## lele_dj

A me funziona ... l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è di controllare le use del pacchetto "mesa-libs/mesa" in /etc/portage/package.use .... magari li è disabilitata

----------

## Scen

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> A me funziona ... l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è di controllare le use del pacchetto "mesa-libs/mesa" in /etc/portage/package.use .... magari li è disabilitata

 

Difatti

```

if built_with_use media-libs/mesa nptl; then

                use nptl || die "${diemsg}"

        else

                use nptl && die "${diemsg}"

        fi

```

Controlla l'output di

```

emerge -pv xorg-server mesa

```

----------

## GabrieleB

sbirciando sul forum internazionale ho scoperto che mesa nelle sule ultime versioni e' compilato forzando -nptl a causa di un buco. Quindi ho forzato anche xorg-server da package.use e tutto e' andato bene. Devo sono ricordarmi di ri-modificarlo quando uscira' la versione bugfixed di mesa.

----------

## CarloJekko

Io ti consiglio di fare così... Compila mesa 6.5.0-r1 (e non la 7.0.2) con le use nptl e quindi xorg-server 

Mesa e xorg-server vanno compilate con le stesse USE nptl... ma stai attento .. Mesa 7 da problemi con nptl quindi l'hanno tolto dall'ebuild.

Ciao !

----------

